# Easter Basket Ideas- 18 Month Old



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

Anyone have good ideas on what to get an 18 month old girl for Easter? I want something nice, not a lot of small little things that will get in the way. She really could use some new toy stuff. She's starting to get into her babies and pretend playing. Something for spring/summer would be nice too. Also if we hide little eggs do you think she would enjoy trying to find them or is she still too young?


----------



## smudge (Jul 16, 2005)

BUMP!

I'm in the same boat too- DD will be 18mos on Easter and I am not quite sure what to do....


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

I did a huge easter egg hunt last year and every age loved it. I put little toys in them; bubbles, toddler size bouncy balls, lizards, bubba teeth and play dough. For an 18 month old I would put crackers and things like chalk and crayons in the basket. My DD was into bubbles about that age so I would buy some of those too.


----------



## sunflowers (Sep 24, 2006)

I got playdoh & bubbles so far. I saw a cute little Jack-in-Box rabbit on Magiccabin.com that I think I'm getting for dd, too. I always do a special rabbit toy for both kids







. I'm thinking I might get dd some natural suckers for her to try. She's never had anything like that and it might be a nice treat. And instead of the plastic grass, I'm lining her basket with play silks which she's starting to love!


----------



## wildecent (May 24, 2005)

floaty boats and toys for the bath, cute t-shirts, small board books, small set of blocks...?


----------



## beana's mommy (Feb 16, 2006)

I like to do outdoor stuff for our nieces and nephews since we're in Michigan and Easter is just before it starts getting nice out! So, I do like chalk, bubbles, as they get older jump-ropes and stuff like that.

For our dd I have a bunch of things I want to get her, but not sure what exactly we will get her. I want to get her a big magna doodle. She has a travel size one that she LOVES. She got her a bunch of the Aqua Doodle stuff for christmas, which is lots of fun, but it's just more trouble to set up and get ready. Where with the magna doodle she can just carry it around wherever she wants.

Also, the rechargeable BRIO train engine so she can have a train that goes on it's own when she wants it to. And more track pieces.

I want to get her more wooden play foods because she loves playing with her foods and kitchen. And I thought those would look cute in her basket. I love all these: http://www.oompa.com/cgi-bin/category/Play_Food_VIE

And I want to look for more puzzles. She LOVES puzzles and I want to find her more beginner jigsaws since she can do all of her simple one spot for each piece ones.

We'll have to see what I narrow it down to! We don't plan to spend a whole lot.


----------



## SuperMama (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## MamaPam (Oct 8, 2005)

As long as the eggs were not hidden too well I think she would enjoy finding eggs. Magic Cabin has some cute stuff. I like the wooden food idea too. We usually add to our food collection as stocking stuffers, easter basket treats etc. So far I have picked up easter eggs with playdoh, a headband w/ flower petals for the dress-up box, and a bunny egg that grow grass "hair."

Other Ideas we've used in the past or currently:
-coloring books
-finger puppets
-nice larger puppet
-board books
-sm. balls
-bubbles
-healthier treats-fruit leather, organic animal crackers/oatmeal raisan cookies


----------

